# Why do I love this pictures? It fascinates me...



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Would love to get some critiques going on this photograph. I'm not sure why it intrigues me so much, but it really captures me.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

I find it somewhat intriguing and fascinating as well.


----------



## SargeMaximus (Jul 26, 2011)

Mister Wolf said:


> Would love to get some critiques going on this photograph. I'm not sure why it intrigues me so much, but it really captures me.


Got a bigger version?


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

SargeMaximus said:


> Got a bigger version?


I can blow it up in paint, but not sure if it improves it


----------



## SargeMaximus (Jul 26, 2011)

Mister Wolf said:


> I can blow it up in paint, but not sure if it improves it


Ah, well, so far as I can tell, it looks like three beings of light standing next to a brick wall.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Tried to make it bigger. Didn't work.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

clearly you're seeing something I'm not. just looks like a wall to me.










tried to make it bigger. quality's not the best, but...


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone that has studied art, please feel free to chime in, lmao


----------



## onebelo (Apr 10, 2012)

Mister Wolf said:


> Anyone that has studied art, please feel free to chime in, lmao


i studied art for two years (didnt finish the course, moved into pyschology instead)

i can confirm it is a wall


----------



## Sliver (Dec 19, 2010)

I found an enlarged version for you guys:








The image doesn't particularly interest me, though.


----------



## xEmilyx (Jan 3, 2011)

well I think it's interesting because it's missing the light source...lol I believe that's what's catching the eye is that there's something a bit off but you can't seem to put your finger on it until you think about it for a little bit. 
the bricks are also ....curvy? maybe that's just me though...lol


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

A monster swallowed you in a solitary back street and that is the last thing you saw.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I would notice the texture--that's the main sensual element in the image (IMO). I guess it also features symmetry. And then, there is going to be a subjective element for the viewer. Perhaps it suggests something to you --the darkness, the light, the barreness, the urbaness. IDK.

I appreciate how those three little lights can illuminate so much.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I like how you could get many meanings from the wall if you think about it. My first thought on the wall was that it was a for a standup comedian or any sort of artist really. It's the general sense of anticipation as your first gig is up. The comedian is trying to avert his gaze from the crowd, and remind himself that there really is only him there. I think that's why I kind of like this picture. It could also mean that there is a dangerous elements on the wall, but I personally like my comedian one better.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

PimpinMcBoltage said:


> I like how you could get many meanings from the wall if you think about it. My first thought on the wall was that it was a for a standup comedian or any sort of artist really. It's the general sense of anticipation as your first gig is up. The comedian is trying to avert his gaze from the crowd, and remind himself that there really is only him there. I think that's why I kind of like this picture. It could also mean that there is a dangerous elements on the wall, but I personally like my comedian one better.


Yeah I had similar thoughts... And there is something mysterious about the darkness, and the implications of the "spot light" are made into an art since there are three of them.

And a brick wall, might seem urban as someone else said.

I wonder if the brick wall could represent fear, and a wall in front of the things that would allow us to "shine" or be seen in a spot light.

Yet our struggles end up being "art" and beautiful, so why worry about the destination anyway!


----------



## Phobic (Dec 27, 2012)

I find it visually pleasing -- the angles of the bricks vs. the curves of the light may have something to do with it, along with the symmetry -- but am not presently intrigued by it. 

I found an even bigger image. Perfect for your desktop wallpaper, no? (1280 x 960)

(EDIT: For the record, if you'd like to find a bigger version of an image do a reverse Google image search. Works for finding sources for art as well.)


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Master Wolf said:


> Would love to get some critiques going on this photograph. I'm not sure why it intrigues me so much, but it really captures me.


Because of the lighting, texture, color, composition, and the space and location

The lighting, it's the foundation of the whole piece. First of all it creates distinct light and dark. Then it creates a gradation from top to bottom. It also gives form to the brick wall. Look at all those horizontal and vertical thin tracks between the bricks. They are so delicate and manifest under the lighting. The light is also the thing that manifest the texture of the bricks. The wall itself is very clean and neat as well because of the light.

The color is almost achromatic and largely warm.

The symmetrical composition, the almost perfect alignment of the three light.

Space. What is the spacial relationship between oneself and the wall? Is it pretty close, or is it far away? The fact that there is no ground beneath and no ceiling above the wall make the space even more ambiguous. The only space it has is the very little space between each bricks, the thickness of the bricks, and the depth of the gap.

Location. The viewers also wonder where the wall is. There is no information telling you the location of the wall and what the environment surrounding the wall is. You might think about people as well. It is also a peculiar photo because there are no people in it while it clearly indicates it as a people's place, because artificial light is made by and turned on by people, and a wall indicate with light casting on it indicates an interior, a room, or a building. 

To me the strangest part is that there are no lamps or any light sources above each of the three light, so where does the light come from?


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

It's nice in a sort of noiry carl sandburgy way. I was going to go with exposed brick in my recent kitchen reno because I tend to like the rough and raw urban look myself.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

xEmilyx said:


> the bricks are also ....curvy? maybe that's just me though...lol


Certainly not lined up as straightly as the keys on your keyboard


----------

